# Help with Oltra size please



## Niels (May 19, 2012)

Come saturday Ill have a look at some 2012 Oltre models at a lokal bianchi dealer. My height is 187cm, and on the phone he was clear on the fact that I should get a 59 size (oh and by the way: He has this 59 size Oltra Dura Ace Di2 thats practically a steal. As he says) .

However my inside leg is 85cm, and looking at this chart http://www.evanscycles.com/product_document/file/713/8c5/422/315/bianchi-road-bike-sizing-chart.pdf I should be close to a 57 size, as a bit longer stem should compensate for much. And the Bianchi dealer has a nice 57 size dura ace thats much cheaper - so Id like to have that buying possibility as well.

So question really boils down to: Height 187, Inside Leg 85. Oltra size 59 or 57?

thx for reading


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

would have been nice of you to give a link to the actual geometry. here it is Bianchi Geometry - Competitive Cyclist

Any way FWIW, I'm 1cm shorter than you also with long legs. My ideal ETT is 57.5cm on which I usually run a 120 or 130mm stem. HT length at 18cm is right for me too. Which puts my vote squarely for the "59cm" frame.


----------



## jmess (Aug 24, 2006)

I am 189.2CM (74.5in) in height and with an inseam of about 88.9CM (35in). I am riding a 59 XR with 100MM stem and feel this frame is a good fit for me. At 61 I am more comfortable on longer rides with a more upright fit so I have shorter stem with more up angle. I think you could make either frame size work for you.


----------



## Niels (May 19, 2012)

Thx guys, really appreciatet.
Im looking forward for saturday, and a short ride on both a 57 and 59 size. 

Kind Regards


----------



## GJF (Apr 17, 2013)

I'm 182 and ended up buying a 57 Impulso. Different geometry you might say, but in weighing up the 55 vs 57 I did a fair bit of research, and it's better to go for bike where stem is not lengthened. So I imagine you're better with a 59.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

I'm 183 with long legs, 89cm inseam (and long arms), and ride a 57 Infinito with 120mm stem and Deda RHM bend bars and Campagnolo (hood and bar shape matters too). The only real fit difference between the Infinito and the Oltre is the head tube lenght. Ihe infinito is IIRC 20mm taller.
Was it for myself I'd probably get an Oltre XR in 59 with a 110mm stem. I like the wheelbase of my Infinito. But I won't. There's an Infinito CV with my name on it somewhere...


----------



## Sun Rider (Jul 8, 2012)

Recently I've had two buildups on Bianchi frames, an Infinito and a steel Dolomiti. After a lot of head scratching I ordered both frames in Bianchi size 59. As far as I can see the Bianchi size number doesn't relate to any dimension in the model's geometry chart which I found confusing. To add to my confusion the bike shop told me the ETT measurement shown in the Dolomiti chart for size 59 was wrong and was actually 10mm shorter.


----------

